# SUPPORT CONTINUES FROM OZARK MTN. TACK



## Marty (Dec 5, 2011)

Chances Mini Horse Rescue Receives Support

from Ozark Mountain MiniTack.com

Gassville, AR —Ozark Mountain MiniTack.com, a leading supplier of equipment and accessories for ponies and Miniature Horses, is giving back this holiday season by supporting Chances Miniature Horse Rescue and the group’s sixth annual “$3 Mission” fundraiser, also known as the Thanksgiving Challenge.

Chances Mini Horse Rescue is a 501©(3) non-profit Miniature Horse Rescue that operates solely through donations. The group works to rehabilitate abused, neglected or unwanted Miniature Horses through the charitable works of its members and sponsors as well as its foster and adoptive homes.

One of the group’s must successful fundraising drives is the Thanksgiving Challenge or $3.00 Mission conducted in the fall via a popular Miniature Horse online chat group. The target donation amount of $3.00 is significant. First, the event kicked of three weeks before Thanksgiving, making the suggested donation amount match the initial giving period. More importantly, in these tough economic times, the coordinator of this drive noted that a $3.00 donation is a level that nearly anyone can comfortably achieve.

In order to help this annual fundraising effort, Ozark Mountain MiniTack.com donated four surprise buckets for the CMHR to auction off worth $300.00. Two contain $50 worth of horse related items and product while two contain $100 worth of similar goods.

In addition to providing product to support the donation drive, MiniTack.com will also make monetary donations this holiday season to help CMHR. Ozark will give $1.00 for every order it receives during the month of December. Additionally, on every order where a customer simply mentions Chances Miniature Rescue, MiniTack.com will donate an additional $1.00.

“Chances Miniature Horse Rescue does such wonderful work. We have been involved with them since they started and believe it’s important to provide monies, items to auction or product when they need it,” said Lisa Borg, Director of Marketing for Ozark Mountain MiniTack.com

Ozark MiniTack.com is a supplier of fine equine products, veterinary supplies and specialty gifts made exclusively for Miniature Horses, Miniature Donkeys, ponies and their owners. Their long-term experience, special knowledge and work with small equine makes Ozark MiniTack.com a leader in meeting the needs of small equine owners and handlers. The company prides itself on providing American-made products whenever possible and offering value at a reasonable price. MiniTack.com guarantees its products and services. Visit Ozark online at www.MiniTack.com or call toll free (888) 775-6446.

To learn more about Chances Mini Horse Rescue, visit the charity’s website at www.chancesminihorserescue.org. To donate to this worthwhile charity, make checks payable to Chances Miniature Horse Rescue and mail to Chances Mini Horse Rescue, 5846 Craven Rd., Emmett, MI 48022.


----------

